# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  EMPARRADOS - SISTEMAS DE CONDUCCIÓN EN ESPALDERA, HAWAIANO Y OTROS PARA EL CULTIVO DE UVA, MARACUYA, GRANADILLA ETC.

## ROBERTO LAZARTE MORO

*Estimado amigos. Les escribo desde España; soy peruano y vivo aquí hace once años dedicándome a comercialización de SISTEMAS DE CONDUCCIÓN - EMPARRADOS para el cultivo de uva para vino. La experiencia nos ha permitido la suficiente versatilidad para ir adecuando nuestro principal producto, los Postes Metálicos para el Emparrado de Viñas (espalderas), en otros sistemas de conducción que podrían ser perfectamente útiles para el cultivo de frutos como: uva para pisco, el maracuyá, granadilla, cerezas, melocotón etc 
Sé del importante crecimiento de la agricultura en nuestro país y, con el compromiso de ser peruano, pretendo introducir nuestros productos con máximas garantías de calidad y justo precio.
Estaré encantado de proporcionarles toda la información que requieran y de ofrecerles una interesante alternativa para sus campos de cultivo.
Reciban un cordial saludo, 
Roberto Lazarte Moro
0034 628845250 robertol@egaperfil.com*Temas similares: Manual práctico para la producción, cosecha y manejo poscosecha del cultivo de granadilla Artículo: Garantizan crecimiento del cultivo de la granadilla en Huánuco Artículo: Areas de cultivo de granadilla y maracuyá crecen más de 30% en un año Compro granadilla, maracuya,palta,piñas y fresa Instalación de  parrones españoles y otros,  para cultivo de uva de mesa y pisco

----------

